# For those that feed Canidae



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone knows who feeds Canidae that they are changing all of their formulas now. They are adding things like rice bran, peas, tomatoe pomace, millet, and changing their herring meal to ocean fish meal (which means they can use any fish without changing their ingredient panel). Previously the change was only in the Lamb and Rice formula but it will now be affecting them all. Many people are sending e-mails to their customer service department showing their disappointment in the new ingredient list so if you are a Canidae customer you may wish to do the same. Personally I am going to *try* to switch to California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato if my colitis puppy's tummy will handle it. Hopefully Canidae will get enough negative e-mails and lost business that they will re-think their crummy decision.


----------



## gowestgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

*Canidae*

Dissapointing. That said it is a "good" food for a lowish price. I bet your baby will do great on the California Natural- it is a low ingredient food that "should" be easier on his tummy. Then again those pups always surprise. Natura has a frequent buyer program just like the Canidae does- get on the program so you earn a free bag every now and again. If the store you get it at does not offer it- they should. It does not cost them one thing and they can order the frequent buyer card- they are right on the order form or they can ask the food rep. Personally I would keep the card in your wallet and have them mark it each time rather then them keep it on file. The tend to get lost a lot. I hope it works out.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

gowestgirl said:


> Dissapointing. That said it is a "good" food for a lowish price. I bet your baby will do great on the California Natural- it is a low ingredient food that "should" be easier on his tummy. Then again those pups always surprise. Natura has a frequent buyer program just like the Canidae does- get on the program so you earn a free bag every now and again. If the store you get it at does not offer it- they should. It does not cost them one thing and they can order the frequent buyer card- they are right on the order form or they can ask the food rep. Personally I would keep the card in your wallet and have them mark it each time rather then them keep it on file. The tend to get lost a lot. I hope it works out.



Only place to get CA Natural in my area is to have it delivered so I don't ever actually SEE them, they take the order over the phone and deliver it to the door, typically I am not here when they do, sometimes I am, but they deliver on a specific day of the week (Friday) and I'm almost always out grocery shopping that day. I tried California Natural chicken and rice version a few months ago with HORRIBLE results (bloody, moucus, explosive uncontrollable diarrhea), but someone pointed out to me that the fiber content is REALLY low and it seems both of my dogs need a higher fiber content. The Herring and Sweet Potato has much more of a fiber content so I'm hoping, we'll see. 

Canidae does not have that program anymore, hasn't for a long time BTW. I've been feeding it for a year and looked into it a year ago and was told by Canidae the company they do not do it anymore. And it may still be a "good" food but they are supposed to be raising their price (again, they just did a few months ago) so it will be more expensive and less quality and in fact, my white pup started getting tear staining since starting on the new formula which he NEVER had (been feeding Canidae almost his entire life, minus a month or so of trying to find something else to switch it up with) so there IS some low quality ingredients in there, such as rice bran tomatoe pomace, and ocean fish meal.


----------



## gowestgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

It's been about a year since I worked at the store and I know at that time- (right after the recall) Canidae was ghearing up for a price jump that we were tryin g to absorb by buying more in bulk since we sold a ton of it. At that time the frequent buyer program was going strong. My guess is after tyhe huge recall so many people we turned on to it that they are just seeing dollar signs. If you want to try to get a free bag from Natura is an 800 number on the bag. I would call and see if they can set you up by you saving your upc's. I used to call the company with nutritional and ingredient questions all the time at that number and they were always really helpful. I really hope that formula works for you. My Lab has horrible food allergies and if he has the wrong stuff gets similar symptoms. I mostly cook for him. He is on a completely veg diet. Any meat at all gives him these symptoms and now he will pretty much turn his nose up at it because it makes him feel SO bad. He does well on Natural Balance veg kibble if I was not cooking for him. I usually have some around to throw into his bowl along with my concoction. I am sending good energy your way that your choice will work!~


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

gowestgirl said:


> It's been about a year since I worked at the store and I know at that time- (right after the recall) Canidae was ghearing up for a price jump that we were tryin g to absorb by buying more in bulk since we sold a ton of it. At that time the frequent buyer program was going strong. My guess is after tyhe huge recall so many people we turned on to it that they are just seeing dollar signs. If you want to try to get a free bag from Natura is an 800 number on the bag. I would call and see if they can set you up by you saving your upc's. I used to call the company with nutritional and ingredient questions all the time at that number and they were always really helpful. I really hope that formula works for you. My Lab has horrible food allergies and if he has the wrong stuff gets similar symptoms. I mostly cook for him. He is on a completely veg diet. Any meat at all gives him these symptoms and now he will pretty much turn his nose up at it because it makes him feel SO bad. He does well on Natural Balance veg kibble if I was not cooking for him. I usually have some around to throw into his bowl along with my concoction. I am sending good energy your way that your choice will work!~


Thanks, I get the bag Monday. If it works for them, I'll give the 800 number a call and see what they have to say, much appreciated! With 2 dogs, a 65 pound girl and a 67 pound growing puppy (projected to be around 80 full grown), I go through quite a bit of food.


----------



## sariv (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for this info. I've been feeding my 3 BCs Canidae lamb and rice with good results for some time now. The last bag had kibble that was visibly lighter, and it is not going down so well with my oldest guy, who has a sensitive stomach. His poop is soft and yellowish now (sorry if that's too much info.....).

I've tried so many foods for him and had been so pleased with Canidae l & r, but will have to begin the search for a new brand now, I guess. I'm going to email the company and share my thoughts.

Thanks again


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

*canidae*

SARIV- I'm having the same issue! Well, not me, but my dogs. I rotate and we have been on Canidae for the last several months. They were doing great on it and I liked it because I could feed my senior, 4 yr. old giant breed, and foster puppies all one food. This last bag I bought about a week ago has been causing some stomach issues (like you mentioned) and they don't seem as enthusiastic to eat it either. Looks like Canidae is off my rotation. Good idea, I will write them as well. 
Lori


----------



## LaFineD (Jul 19, 2008)

*Canidae*



sariv said:


> Thank you so much for this info. I've been feeding my 3 BCs Canidae lamb and rice with good results for some time now. The last bag had kibble that was visibly lighter, and it is not going down so well with my oldest guy, who has a sensitive stomach. His poop is soft and yellowish now (sorry if that's too much info.....).


Same here and we have tried several lower end dog foods - my vet thinks the high protien is the culprit. We tried when she was a pup (yep she had a tender tummy then too) several but Canidae seemed to work best with Fromm, evo, and timberwolf for variety. About 4 months ago she started having stomach upsets. Now nothing seems to be getting her back on track. We tried just Canidae (silly me) then just Fromm as we had one of the new formulas on hand. Then the trip to the vet. She suggested Purina (not going that route yet) - So we tried Royal Canin. Now we are down to Nuro - After only two days and an online search. I am ditching that one. She is now on rice, hamburger and broth. No clue where to go next. 

Any thoughts on the high protien thing. Help!

Debi and Sami


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't do Purina for a sensitive stomach dog. Try a brand with a sensitive stomach formula with ingredients to back its claims. I think Blue Buffalo has a fish and potato one that's supposed to be pretty decent and not too high in protein if that's what your vet is worried about. Of course, dogs are made to digest protein so I cant see how that's a problem, but okay. If the homemade food is working for you, I'd say stick with it except change it from hamburger to chicken. Chicken is easier for dogs to digest, easier on the system sort of thing. Chicken and oatmeal actually.


----------



## LaFineD (Jul 19, 2008)

*Pepto Bismol*

It's not I don't trust my vet but I don't like the idea of changing to Purina as she keeps suggesting. But Sami is losing weight and it has been over two months since she had Canidae. Which we think started all this. Sami occasionally eats grass and has gurgeling tummy so I gave her some Pepto Bismol. The vet says that is not good try imodium. That can lock you up so you cant poop for a week. Any thoughts. We have been three days on rice and canned broth with a little hamburger(no snacks). I gave here one imodium the first day I started the rice. Poops are down from 5 to 8 a day to 3 or 4 - still yellow and unformed.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

LaFineD said:


> It's not I don't trust my vet but I don't like the idea of changing to Purina as she keeps suggesting. But Sami is losing weight and it has been over two months since she had Canidae. Which we think started all this. Sami occasionally eats grass and has gurgeling tummy so I gave her some Pepto Bismol. The vet says that is not good try imodium. That can lock you up so you cant poop for a week. Any thoughts. We have been three days on rice and canned broth with a little hamburger(no snacks). I gave here one imodium the first day I started the rice. Poops are down from 5 to 8 a day to 3 or 4 - still yellow and unformed.



What premium foods (other than Canidae) have you tried? Have you tried any grain free foods? Have you tried pumpkin or a probiotic to help firm up the stools? Your dog may have an intolerance to rice, have you tried oatmeal instead or just meat and leaving out the rice? You could also get allergy testing done which would tell you what your dog was allergic to which may help. Just a few ideas.


----------



## LaFineD (Jul 19, 2008)

I usually get 40 (something) lb. Canidae and 20 lb bag of other brands. We've had fromm, solid gold, evo, innova, timberwolf, and chicken soup. But the Canidae was always the stable one. I think the evo and the new fromm were alittle too high in something. But otherwise she has done well till recently. I asked the vet about pumpkin and she said that was for constipation and could cause diarrhea. We used to share my oatmeal at breakfast in the colder months - but not recently. guess I could do that too. When she was young I tried raw but she didn't seem to tolorate that very well. We thought when she was young it was the corn that affected her. I did a lot of research then. But that was about 4 years ago and as she has been healthy I didn't keep up on the research. Guess I should have.
Thanks for the ideas - 

Oh yeah - I also give Sami cooked meat with no seasonings. We cook on the grill alot and adjust her dry food. I give her cheese and ice cream sometimes in small amounts. Popcorn (no butter or salt) and her dog treats are from the pet store where I get her dog food. She will share my fruits but not my veggies. She'll lick the peanut butter off the celery and leave the celery. We try to give a good diet but never had to be too carefull. We eat kind of healthy as well. She is thin not at all over weight and takes the old man for a walk everyday. They chase squirrels and investigate down by the river. She is always on a long leash when they walk and we have a nice fenced back yard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

*Herring*

I listened to the verdict from the Exxon spill last week. (Remember that huge oil spill about 10 years ago?) Well, it seems the herring never have come back.
I wonder if that will affect all foods with herring?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

> I asked the vet about pumpkin and she said that was for constipation and could cause diarrhea.


Your vet was half right. Too much can cause diarrhea, but just a small spoonful will help firm things up.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

LPacker79 said:


> Your vet was half right. Too much can cause diarrhea, but just a small spoonful will help firm things up.



Yepperz. A probiotic can also help firm things up. Honestly, I would choose 1 food right now and stick with it and give nothing else. It sounds like her system may be on overload, she gets a little of this a little of that, 2 different kinds of dog foods, sometimes oatmeal sometimes not, if she's lactose intollerent the ice cream could be causing part of the problem. Until you get the issue under control I would choose 1 food with decent ingredients with a protein source you're relatively sure doesn't give her issues and stick with that and give nothing else and see what happens. With giving her a little of this a little of that, human food here, dog food there, it's really hard to even begin to pinpoint what the problem can be.

Nix out anything but dog food for awhile, maybe give a probiotic and some pumpkin (for diarrhea usually 2-3 tsp a day works for my 65-75 pound dogs) and see what happens over the course of a few weeks.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Nix out anything but dog food for awhile, maybe give a probiotic and some pumpkin (for diarrhea usually 2-3 tsp a day works for my 65-75 pound dogs) and see what happens over the course of a few weeks.


I pretty much agree with BoxerMommie except for the pumpkin. Yes, it will stop the diarrhea but it will not necessarily fix the cause of it. Diarrhea can be caused by many things. Most of them not dangerous but some are. When you give pumpkin you are masking the symptom without curing the problem. You need to know when the measures you have taken have actually curred the problem. You can't know that if you feed pumpkin.


----------



## LaFineD (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks- Sami is felling good today. So maybe the rice diet is helping. I will stay with this for a few more days and go back to the pet store and see which dog food to stay with. Then increase a half a cup of dog food to the rice each day- till back to only the dry food - right? Providing all continues to go well.

I would welcome more information on probiotics -


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/probiotics/AN00389

Every now and then I add a small spoonful of plain organic yogurt (Horizon is a good brand) to my dogs' food for probiotics and they love it.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

LaFineD said:


> Thanks- Sami is felling good today. So maybe the rice diet is helping. I will stay with this for a few more days and go back to the pet store and see which dog food to stay with. Then increase a half a cup of dog food to the rice each day- till back to only the dry food - right? Providing all continues to go well.
> 
> I would welcome more information on probiotics -



A probiotic is basically adidophlius which is the good bacteria found in yogurt. I get mine at www.puritansale.com for cheap in a large quantity and give 1 capsule with each meal. You can add plain no sugar low fat or no fat yogurt instead, however personally my dog is lactose intolerant so that isn't an option for me. Not to mention the capsules are cheaper.

On the dog food you may not find anything at a larger chain pet store. I would do your research online, find 1-2 foods you'd like to feed and then call around to see where in your area carries them and what the cost is. Also you should make the transitition last 5-10 days so you should start with around 1/4 of a cup of kibble for 24 hours then 1/2 for 24 hours and see how it goes so on and so forth until you reach up to what your dog should eat kibble wise. Over feeding at one sitting can also cause diarrhea btw.


----------



## LaFineD (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks again. I talked to the guy at the pet store and together we decided to go with Califormia Natural. We discused at lenghth the posible causes and outcomes. We had a flood after the first of the year here and are wondering if something floated in or if the water supply has changed. But he didn't think the Canidae had changed at the point Sami had trouble with it. Although he gave me my money back on the last bag he isn't convinced that was the problem. He says that because he knows Sami has had the Fromm brand on a regular basis and when I stopped the Canidae and went to Fromm she should not have had a problem. She is on Rice and Broth and is starting to get better. Also the vet felt the higher protien diet was hard to digest because it has a high fat content. The guy at the pet store says all dog food has fat content and if she was getting too much fat she should be over weight not losing weight. So we stay on the rice diet longer and will start the dog food next week. As you said 1/4 cup a day. With yogurt and bottled water.

Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## LaFineD (Jul 19, 2008)

BTW 
I am feeding her about a cup of rice with broth and small amounts of chicken for breakfast and then again at noon. And about 3 cups for supper. And she is still hungry. I have always fed her half cup kibble and sometimes and egg for breakfast or part of my oatmeal. And 2 cups kibble with some fresh meat, fish on occasion. She is 70 pounds and was satisfied. Last few days she is getting bouncy again and telling me to give her food. Like I should start supper at 2:30 in the afternoon after I refed her at noon. After supper she keeps coming back for more. She is thin so I am not too afraid of overfeeding but don't want to make matters worse.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

You need to figure out how many calories you were feeding her through kibble and match that with chicken and rice or at least close to it. My dog at 65 pounds was eating 4 cups of homecooked food total but she's on a pretty low calorie diet. My puppy was around 6 cups and this was when he was oh around 8 months old so he was probably 60 pounds or so but he obviously ate more calories than my grown dog. You just need to match the calories that's all and she will eat more homecooked than she did kibble, typically it's around double if not more.

Good luck.

Also, be careful with the CA Natural (chicken and rice and the lamb and rice versions) it's VERY low in fiber content and that is waht caused a huge flare up of my pup's colitis, uncontrollable diarrhea, blood in his stool, the whole nine yards so just be aware of that if the stools don't firm up you may want to either add some fiber or change the food.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like you need to work in some more calories through protein, not grains. Try giving her an egg with the chicken (calorie and protein boost) and then substitute a portion of the rice for oatmeal, and like you're already doing, don't forget the yogurt!


----------

